# [SOLVED] Clone Windows 8 partition to another hard drive



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello all,

Trying to clone my windows 8.1 partition on my 1TB HDD to my 480GB SSD.

Clonezilla is not working.

What I wish to accomplish is:

Leave all recovery partitions on the 1TB HDD, copy the C:/ partition (windows and my programs/files) to my 480GB SSD. The amount of space on the "C:\" partition is not even 10 GB, so there is plenty of space. The problem I am having is figuring out a way to clone it, like what software to use. 

I was thinking maybe using the Ubuntu flash drive I have and simply "dd" the partition or will that not work? Also, would that give an error considering the "if" location will be larger then the "of" location?

I'm kind of lost here.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Clone Windows 8 partition to another hard drive*

*EaseUS* Todo Backup Free


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Clone Windows 8 partition to another hard drive*



SpywareDr said:


> *EaseUS* Todo Backup Free


Thanks! That tool looks nice and easy to use. 

I ended up using a live xubuntu flash drive to rsync the data over then rebuilt the mbr and boot sector of the new hard drive. But i will surely use that tool in the future! Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------

